# المسيحية و الأنبياء؟



## سارا (17 نوفمبر 2007)

الى اخوتي في هذا المنتدى..
بما انه منتدى ثقافي..اريد ان اسأل  كم سؤال بس والله اني اسال للمعرفه وليس للفتنه او الجدال..
االاسئلة هي..
هل المسيحين يؤمنون بالانبياء والرسل؟
ومن هم الانبياء والرسل الذين يؤمنون بهم المسيحين والذين ذكروا في الانجيل؟
وهل هناك قصص عن الانبياء في الانجيل؟
وماالفرق في الديانة المسيحيه بين النبي والرسول؟
وما المقصود بالروح القدس؟ العذراء؟
وهل هناك فعلا نص في الانجيل ينص على ان العالم سوف يعتنق الديانة  المسيحية بأكملة؟
اتمنى الرد..


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*

*افتكر فى مكان للاسئلة والاجوبة *​


----------



## محمدالفاتح (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*



ميرنا قال:


> *افتكر فى مكان للاسئلة والاجوبة *​



لماذا اختى ميرنا لم تجاوبى على الاسئله اليس نحن فى قسم الاسئله والاجوبه

انا كمان نفسى اسمع الاجابة اذا امكن


----------



## ميرنا (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*



محمدالفاتح قال:


> لماذا اختى ميرنا لم تجاوبى على الاسئله اليس نحن فى قسم الاسئله والاجوبه
> 
> انا كمان نفسى اسمع الاجابة اذا امكن


*ده بعد متنقل دى حاجة*
*حاجة تانى انا مليش فى الحورات دى فى ناس متخصصة فيها تقدر ترد ادق منى *​


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*



سارا قال:


> هل المسيحين يؤمنون بالانبياء والرسل؟




نعم, نؤمن




> ومن هم الانبياء والرسل الذين يؤمنون بهم المسيحين والذين ذكروا في الانجيل؟


 
الذين ذكروا بالكتاب المقدس فقط




> وهل هناك قصص عن الانبياء في الانجيل؟


 
لا توجد قصص, بل سرد لأحداث و وقائع




> وماالفرق في الديانة المسيحيه بين النبي والرسول؟


 
النبي من يتنبأ و الرسول من يأتي برسالة




> وما المقصود بالروح القدس؟


 
الروح القدس, روح الله, فالكتاب المقدس يذكر ان الله روح




> العذراء؟


 
هذا سؤال في المسيحية ام في اللغة العربية؟ 
على اي حال العذراء بصورة عامة, المرأة التي لم تجتمع برجل




> وهل هناك فعلا نص في الانجيل ينص على ان العالم سوف يعتنق الديانة المسيحية بأكملة؟


 
لا, لكن هناك نص يقول 

[Q-BIBLE]10 لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، 
11 وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ. [/Q-BIBLE]

سلام و نعمة


----------



## angel eyes (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*

ميرسي يا زعييييييييييم على كلامك الرائع


----------



## محمدالفاتح (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*



My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE][/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> نعم, نؤمن
> 
> ...



طيب ممكن نعرف مين الانبياء الذين زكروفى الكتاب المقدس


----------



## fredyyy (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*

*الفاتح 
طيب ممكن نعرف مين الانبياء الذين زكروفى الكتاب المقدس 

هم كل الأنبياء قبل موت المسيح للفداء وصعوده ... فقط

 ولا يوجد أنبياء بعد صعود المسيح لأنه أكمل كل شئ ولا مكان لآخر بعده*


----------



## محمدالفاتح (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*



fredyyy قال:


> *الفاتح
> طيب ممكن نعرف مين الانبياء الذين زكروفى الكتاب المقدس
> 
> هم كل الأنبياء قبل موت المسيح للفداء وصعوده ... فقط
> ...



معنى كلامك انك مش معترف بالاسلام ولا بنبى الاسلام سيدنا  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

طيب كيف رفع  عيسى المسيح عليه السلام والى من رفع وهو اله كما تقولون


----------



## My Rock (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*



محمدالفاتح قال:


> معنى كلامك انك مش معترف بالاسلام ولا بنبى الاسلام سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم




لا, لا نعترف بمحمد




> طيب كيف رفع عيسى المسيح عليه السلام والى من رفع وهو اله كما تقولون


 
هذا السؤال لا علاقة له بالموضوع هذا, الأجابة موجودة في مواضيع اخرى


----------



## سارا (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*

شكرا اخي الزعيم على تفاعلك والرد علي..
كنت اقصد بالعذارء (مريم)ام المسيح..فكرتها هي الروح القدس لانكم دايما تجسدونها بصوركم ففكرتها هي الروح القدس ..على العموم شكرا على التوضيح..
طيب ممكن تدلني اين اجد ذكر الانبياء في الانجيل..لان هناك عهدان جديد وقديم؟فياليت تدلني بالضبط اين اجده..وأكرر انني جاده في البحث عن المعرفه...
بس بجد فاجأتني ..ماتعترف بالاسلام؟ على راحتك طبعا لكن يعني لا يتبادر الى ذهنك هذا السؤال معقوله ملايين ويمكن مليارات البشر الذين على الكرة الارضيه من المسلمين  من مشارق الارض ومغاربها ليس فقط الجزيرة العربيه التي هي معهد هذة الرساله بل  الصين والهند والدول الغربيه والعربيه والافريقيه كلهم متخلفين وساذجين ويتبعون وهم؟؟؟هو على راحتك بس انااستغربت انا عندي صديقات مسيحيات  عادي يعني يعترفون بالاسلام وبمحمد نبي بل والله لما يأتي ذكرة يصلون ويسلمون عليه....مش عارفه يعني يمكن بسبب اختلاف المذاهب.؟؟ وأذكر كمان مرة أحد الباباوات المصرين كان يتكلم عن نبينا وكان يذكر بانه نبي الله محمد... هكذا قالها؟؟؟


----------



## املا (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*



> بس بجد فاجأتني ..ماتعترف بالاسلام؟ على راحتك طبعا لكن يعني لا يتبادر الى ذهنك هذا السؤال معقوله ملايين ويمكن مليارات البشر الذين على الكرة الارضيه من المسلمين من مشارق الارض ومغاربها ليس فقط الجزيرة العربيه التي هي معهد هذة الرساله بل الصين والهند والدول الغربيه والعربيه والافريقيه كلهم متخلفين وساذجين ويتبعون وهم؟؟؟


طيب هل معقول مليارات المسيحيين يتبعون وهم ؟ 



> > هو على راحتك بس انااستغربت انا عندي صديقات مسيحيات عادي يعني يعترفون بالاسلام وبمحمد نبي بل والله لما يأتي ذكرة يصلون ويسلمون عليه....مش عارفه يعني يمكن بسبب اختلاف المذاهب.؟؟ وأذكر كمان مرة أحد الباباوات المصرين كان يتكلم عن نبينا وكان يذكر بانه نبي الله محمد... هكذا قالها؟؟؟


يعني الباباوات المصريين بصلوا على محمد كمان ! كل الباباوات المصريين 



> قال قى الانجيل الصح
> 
> سياتى رسول من بعدى اسمه احمد فاتبعووه


هات لي ايه من الاناجيل " الصح " تقول سياتي محمد


----------



## Basilius (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*

*محمد الفاتح *
*انتبة لطريقتك و سردك لكلامك و الا ساطردك بنفسي *
*كلامك كلة تبلة و تشرب ميتة لانة بلا دليل *
*لا المسيح قال انة سياتي هذا المحمد بل قال انة سياتي انبياء كذبة *
*وياريت بدل ما نت عمال تتكلم عن انجيل عليسى بتاعك دة يبقى تقولنا هو فين و تجيبة والا فلتصمت *
*واخر انذار لك اذا لم تغيسر في اسلوبك هذا *


----------



## fredyyy (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*

*إذا سمح أخويا Athanasius أرد في خمس أسطر مختصرة 

يمكن الأستاذ / الفاتح مش عارف ... وأيضاً تكون الإجابة سبب بركة لضيوفنا الأعزاء

سياتى رسول من بعدى اسمه ..... فاتبعووه

هل يريد المسيح الذي كانت الشياطين تخرج بكلمة منه ... ونتبع من مسه الشيطان ؟

وهل يريد المسيح الذي إنتهر الحمى وأبرأ المرضى ... لنتبع من ماتتحت وطأة الحمى ؟

وهل يريد المسيح الذي كان له السلطان على الموت ... أن نتبع من كان الموت نهايته ؟

وهل يريد المسيح الذي غفر الخطايا ورفع أوزارنا أن نتبع من رُفع عنه الوزر (خاطي)؟

وهل نترك الذي وُلد من العذراء بمشيئة الله ... ونتبع من جاء من زرع بشر (أب وأم) ؟

لقد أكمل المسيح كل شئ ولا حاجة لآخر بعده 

وبدون المسيح الطريق الى الله مغلق ... فمن تختار ؟؟؟*


----------



## Ramzi (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*




> بس بجد فاجأتني ..ماتعترف بالاسلام؟ على راحتك طبعا


 
هذا ليس راي الاخ ماي روك فقط
هاد رايي و راي كل انسان
المسيح يا سارا اكمل الرسالة الالهيه على الارض ...يعني كل انسان راح ييجي على الارض و مدعي النبوة او انه رسول ... المسيح نبهنا منه و حكالنا لا تسمعوله و هو نبي كاذب





> لكن يعني لا يتبادر الى ذهنك هذا السؤال معقوله ملايين ويمكن مليارات البشر الذين على الكرة الارضيه من المسلمين من مشارق الارض ومغاربها ليس فقط الجزيرة العربيه التي هي معهد هذة الرساله بل الصين والهند والدول الغربيه والعربيه والافريقيه كلهم متخلفين وساذجين ويتبعون وهم؟؟؟


[}

وعلى الرغم من انه اكبر عائلو مسيحيه مكونة من 4 او 5 اشخاص و العائلات الاسلامية من عدد اكبر بكثير ....لا ان عدد مسيحيي العالم اكثر من مسلميها ...




> على راحتك بس انااستغربت انا عندي صديقات مسيحيات عادي يعني يعترفون بالاسلام وبمحمد نبي بل والله لما يأتي ذكرة يصلون ويسلمون عليه....مش عارفه يعني يمكن بسبب اختلاف المذاهب.؟؟


 
صاحباتك يمكن بجاملوكي .. ولا اي مذهب يؤمن بالرسول للسبب الي كتبته بالاول ..




> وأذكر كمان مرة أحد الباباوات المصرين كان يتكلم عن نبينا وكان يذكر بانه نبي الله محمد... هكذا قالها؟؟؟


 
هاي شكلك مش متذكريتها صح

وامنى منك يا سارا انك تجدي الطريق الحق


----------



## سارا (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*

ياجامعه لم اقول بان سبب ايماني هو ان مليارات الناس مسلمين ولكن قلت لايتبادر الى اذهانكم هذا السؤال....
فقط...وبعدين بالنسبه الى عدد المسيحين..انتم قله في الدول العربيه  وتصنيفكم هو الأقليات..لا اقصد الاهانة لكن هذا هو الواقع وهذا الكلام يُدرس لأجيال .. فعلى مستوى الدول العربيه الاسلام هو السائد...
هذا كان قصدي...
وبالنسبه لصديقاتي يمكن يكونوا بيجاملوني شئ وارد لكن لااعتقد بان المجاملات تصل الى حد حفظ بعض احاديث فعندي مثلا صديقتي ميرنا مولعه بشخصية النبي فهي تقرا بإستمرار عنه.. فلذلك انا تفاجأت بانكم لا تعترفون بالاسلام ولا بمحمد (عليه الصلاه والسلام)فلذالك انا احمل للمسيحين كل الاحترام لان بصراحة في مسيحين ونعم الادب والاخلاق وبعضهم....للأسف
على فكرة يمكن خبر لا يسركم لكن والله اثلج صدري  عندما سمعته.. يعمل معي رجل امريكي كان طبعا من اشد الناس كرها للاسلام وخاصة بعد احداث(11) سبتمبر..ومن فترة اسبوعين اسلم...وهو طبعا ليس اول واحد في مجال عملي يسلم بل والله بان بين كل فترة وفترة بالعشرات يشهرن اسلامهم..واذا استطعت سوف اسأل زميلي الامريكي والباقي عن سبب اسلامهم وسوف اضيفه كموضوع في المنتدى...
سلام


----------



## اغريغوريوس (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*



> ياجامعه لم اقول بان سبب ايماني هو ان مليارات الناس مسلمين ولكن قلت لايتبادر الى اذهانكم هذا السؤال....
> فقط...وبعدين بالنسبه الى عدد المسيحين..انتم قله في الدول العربيه  وتصنيفكم هو الأقليات..لا اقصد الاهانة لكن هذا هو الواقع وهذا الكلام يُدرس لأجيال .. فعلى مستوى الدول العربيه الاسلام هو السائد...
> هذا كان قصدي...
> وبالنسبه لصديقاتي يمكن يكونوا بيجاملوني شئ وارد لكن لااعتقد بان المجاملات تصل الى حد حفظ بعض احاديث فعندي مثلا صديقتي ميرنا مولعه بشخصية النبي فهي تقرا بإستمرار عنه.. فلذلك انا تفاجأت بانكم لا تعترفون بالاسلام ولا بمحمد (عليه الصلاه والسلام)فلذالك انا احمل للمسيحين كل الاحترام لان بصراحة في مسيحين ونعم الادب والاخلاق وبعضهم....للأسف
> ...



بتضحكي علي نفسك ولا اية يا سارة متقولي احسن انو كل العالم مسلمين ههههههههههههه امال مين الي ارتد بعد فتوي رضاع الكبير باعتراف الازهر واية القصص بتاعة القسم الي موجود هنا واية اخوتنا الي اتنصرو الي معانا هنا مثل ماي روك واخونا بيس وجالنجر وغالي ...............الخ هنا في المنتدي دة
وحتي لو كنتم يا مسلمين اكبر عدد في العالم وفي 10 مسيحين الم يكن رسولك قلة في يوم من الايام 
وسط كثير من الوثانين قبل ان تتكلمي حبيبتي لازم تكوني واثقة من كلامك 



ثانيا انت تخرجينا عن سياق الموضوع لماذا هذا التهرب


----------



## Twin (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاايا اخ محمد*



محمدالفاتح قال:


> معنى كلامك انك مش معترف بالاسلام ولا بنبى الاسلام سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم



*مع أحترامي لشخصك ومع أحترامي لما تؤمن به *

*نحن لا نعترف بأي أحد مها علوا شأنه بين الناس *
*نحن نؤمن ونعترف بالله الظاهر في الجسد *
*يسوع المسيح أبن الله الوحيد*
*الله الواحد* ​


محمدالفاتح قال:


> طيب كيف رفع عيسى المسيح عليه السلام والى من رفع وهو اله كما تقولون


*مين ال رُفع دة ؟؟؟*
*عيسي دة ما نعرفهوش*
*والأخ فريدي قال الي صعوده *
*فالصعود شئ والرفع شئ أخر*
*السيد المسيح صعد بذاته الي السماء ولم يرفعه أحد*

*وأخيراً ياليتنا لا نشتت الموضوع دعونا فيما فيه فقط*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ra.mi62 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*



سارا قال:


> الى اخوتي في هذا المنتدى..
> بما انه منتدى ثقافي..اريد ان اسأل  كم سؤال بس والله اني اسال للمعرفه وليس للفتنه او الجدال..
> االاسئلة هي..
> هل المسيحين يؤمنون بالانبياء والرسل؟
> ...





> هل المسيحين يؤمنون بالانبياء والرسل؟


 
*نعم*


> وما المقصود بالروح القدس؟ العذراء؟


 

*الروح القدس هو روح الله المهيب، المبدع، الكلي القداسة. وهو يطل علينا مع الكلمة والآب في فاتحة الكتاب المقدس، حيث نقع على العبارة القائلة: "وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه". وفي الإصحاح الثاني عشر من إنجيل متى أشار إليه المسيح محذراً بقوله: "كل خطية وتجديف يغفر للناس وأما التجديف على الروح القدس فلن يغفر للناس". لذلك لا يجوز أن نتحدث عن الروح القدس بخفة وطيش بل بمهابة وخشوع. تقول كلمة الله "من خالف ناموس موسى فعلى فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة يموت بدون رأفة. فكم عقاباً أشر تظنون أنه يحسب مستحقاً من داس ابن الله... وازدرى بروح النعمة".
ثانياً: عندما نتحدث عن الروح القدس فنحن لا نتحدث عن مخلوق أو إنسان أو طاقة أو تعليم أو مؤثر بل عن الأقنوم الثالث في الثالوث الأقدس – نتكلم عن شخصية مميزة عن شخصية الآب وشخصية الابن. فهو يعمل ويفحص ويتكلم ويشهد ويعزي ويعلم ويرشد ويوبخ ويوجه ويدعو إلى الخدمة. وقد ورد اسمه مراراً إلى جانب اسم الآب والابن. مثال على ذلك قول المسيح: "وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس". وفي البركة الرسولية يقول بولس الرسول: "نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس تكون معكم". وفي الإصحاح 12 من رسالة كورنثوس الأولى يقول الرسول نفسه: "الروح واحد...الرب واحد..الله واحد". وهذا ليس دليلا على شخصيته فقط بل أيضاً على لاهوته. فالآب هو الله، والابن هو الله، والروح القدس هو الله. ولهذا قيل أنه "روح أزلي" وأنه "يفحص كل شييء حتى أعماق الله". وفي المزمور 139 قيل أنه كلي الوجود وفي الإصحاح 1 من إنجيل لوقا كلي القدرة، وفي سفر أيوب تقع عيوننا على العبارة القائلة: "روح الرب صنعني ونسمة القدير أحيتني" مما يشير بوضوح إلى أن الروح القدس شارك الآب والابن في عملية الخلق.
أما ألقاب الروح القدس في الكتاب المقدس فهي كثيرة وهاكم بعضها: روح الله، روح السيد الرب، روح الآب، روح النعمة، روح الحق، روح القداسة، روح الحياة، روح المسيح، روح التبني، روح الابن،  روح النبوة والروح الأزلي.
بالإضافة إلى لاهوت الروح القدس وألقابه يهمني أن أتحدث بقليل من التفصيل عن أعماله فما هي أعماله: 
أولاً: الروح يندد. قال المسيح لتلاميذه في الإصحاح 16 من إنجيل يوحنا "خير لكم أن أنطلق لأنه إن لم انطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي" (الروح القدس). ثم تابع قائلاً: "ومتى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة". فالروح يندد بمعنى أنه يوبخ ويبكت ويكشف عيوبنا وذنوبنا بحيث نرى نفوسنا على حقيقتها لا كما يراها الناس ولا كما نراها نحن. فنحن خطاة، وبسبب كبرياء قلوبنا لا نحب أن تسلط الأضواء على حياتنا لئلا نفضح. أما الروح القدس فلا يؤالس ولا يدالس بل يقول لنا الحقيقة كما هي. والحقيقة هي أننا خطاة ملوثون دنسون. وأكبر خطية كما قال المسيح، هي "أنهم لا يؤمنون بي" في حين أن الكتاب يقول: "بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاء الله".
لما كان المسيح على الأرض، كان هو شخصياً يقوم بعملية التنديد والتبكيت وكشف الخطايا. ولكن لما دنت ساعة رحيله من هذا العالم قال لتلاميذه أن نائبه على الأرض (الروح القدس) هو الذي سيتابع عمل التبكيت، وهكذا صار فالروح المعزي هو نائب المسيح على الأرض لأنه مساو للابن والآب. 
ثانياً: الروح يجدد. يقول بولس الرسول في الإصحاح الخامس من رسالة كورنثوس الثانية "إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة".
هذا هو المقصود بالتجديد. أما عامل التجديد فهو روح الله، ولهذا دعي التجديد في رسالة تيطس "تجديد الروح القدس". وقد أوضح الرب هذه النقطة مع المعلم نيقوديموس لما قال له: "ينبغي أن تولدوا من جديد". ولما لم يفهم المقصود قال له يسوع: "المولود من الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح". فالروح القدس هو الذي يلد الإنسان التائب المؤمن ولادة روحية ويجعله إنساناً جديداً وابناً لله.
السؤال الآن هو: هل اختبرتَ هذا التنديد وهذا التجديد في قلبك وحياتك؟ يقول الله في الإصحاح 6 من سفر التكوين "روحي لا يدين الإنسان إلى الأبد". فالروح القدس لطيف ووديع وقد حل على المسيح بهيئة حمامة ولكن حذار أن تقسي قلبك أو أن تحزنه أو تقاومه. ففي هذه الحالة يفارقك وتخسر فرصة الخلاص والغفران إلى الأبد.  أشجعك أن تفتح قلبك له بواسطة الإيمان لكي يدخل ويرش دم المسيح على حياتك وهكذا تتغير وتتبرر وتتحرر وتصير ابناً لله. وهذه هي قمة السعادة. افعل هذا قبل فوات الأوان!
2- عمل الروح القدس​هذا الفصل هو تكملة للفصل السابق الذي ختمتُه بالكلام عن أعمال الروح القدس. ومما قلناه هو أن روح الله يندد ويجدد وهكذا يتحول النجيس إلى قديس والجسداني إلى روحاني. وليس للإنسان فضل في ذلك. الفضل كله هو لله الروح.
فالروح القدس الذي يندد ويجدد هو نفسه يعمّد. ولا أقصد هنا معمودية السماء التي يختبرها المرء عند تجديده وولادته الروحية. فالمسيح وُلد جسدياً من العذراء بفعل الروح القدس، ونحن نولد روحياً من العلاء بعمل الروح نفسه. وعندما تتم الولادة الروحية يسكن الروح الواحد في قلب الإنسان مصيِّراً إياه عضواً في جسد المسيح الواحد. وهنا السر في "وحدانية الإيمان" المعروفة أيضاً باسم "وحدانية الروح" فالحديث عن معمودية الروح مرتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بوحدانية الروح "لأننا جميعاً بروح واحد أيضاً اعتمدنا إلى جسد واحد وجميعنا سقينا روحاً واحداً". فالوحدة بين المؤمنين هي بفضل الروح الواحد لا سواه. وما يسمونه اليوم بوحدة الكنائس إنما هو عمل من صنع البشر، لأن وحدانية الروح هي اختبار تلقائي بين جميع المولودين ثانية بعمل الروح القدس. فهي كالوحدانية التلقائية التي يشعر بها الأخوة المنتمون إلى عائلة واحدة. فمن منا سمع أخاً يقول لأخيه "تعال نتحد" وهما من أب واحد؟ هكذا المؤمنون الحقيقيون هم من أب واحد هو الله وروح الله يسكن فيهم.
رابعاً : الروح يؤكد. يخاطب يوحنا قرّاءه قائلاً: "كتبتُ إليكم أنتم المؤمنون باسم ابن الله لكي تعلموا (تتأكدوا) أن لكم حياة أبدية". وكم نشكر الله لأجل تأكيد الخلاص الذي يعطيه للمؤمنين. فلولا هذا التأكيد لعاش الواحد منا قلقاً على مستقبله ومصيره.
*


----------



## ناصر_الشبلي (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*

هل يريد المسيح الذي كانت الشياطين تخرج بكلمة منه ... ونتبع من مسه الشيطان ؟

وهل يريد المسيح الذي إنتهر الحمى وأبرأ المرضى ... لنتبع من ماتتحت وطأة الحمى ؟

وهل يريد المسيح الذي كان له السلطان على الموت ... أن نتبع من كان الموت نهايته ؟

وهل يريد المسيح الذي غفر الخطايا ورفع أوزارنا أن نتبع من رُفع عنه الوزر (خاطي)؟

وهل نترك الذي وُلد من العذراء بمشيئة الله ... ونتبع من جاء من زرع بشر (أب وأم) ؟



هههههههههههههههههههه مضحك ...لا تعليق


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*



ناصر_الشبلي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه مضحك ...لا تعليق




ايه اللى مضحك فى كده يعنى..!!!
هو حضرتك قريت نكتة ولا ايه..
بس بصراحة ليك حق هقولك ايه 
بس اتمنى انك تفهم معنى الــــكلام ده الاول 
شوف السيد المسيح له المجد عمل ايه..
وصاحبنا التانى كان بيعمل ايه 
ساعتها بجد من حقك تقول لا تعليق​


----------



## fredyyy (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيحية و الأنبياء؟*

*ناصر_الشبلي*

*المهم مش إنك تضحك ... المهم كلمة لا تعليق ... شديدة جداً*

*لأن العبارات صحيحية 100% ... لذا لا تستطيع أن تعطي تعليق أو ُتنكر *

*ولك أن تقارن .... والإختيار لك أن تختار الحياة أو الموت ..... النور أو الظلمة*


----------



## Twin (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لاتفهموني غلط*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخ ناصر*



ناصر_الشبلي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه مضحك ...لا تعليق


 
*بعيداً عن الضحكة*
*لنتكلم في لا تعليق *
*لا تعليق علي ماذا*
*عن السيد المسيح له كل المجد وما قيل عنه ؟*
*أم عن نبيك وما قيل عنه ؟*​ 


ناصر_الشبلي قال:


> هل يريد المسيح الذي كانت الشياطين تخرج بكلمة منه ... ونتبع من مسه الشيطان ؟
> 
> وهل يريد المسيح الذي إنتهر الحمى وأبرأ المرضى ... لنتبع من ماتتحت وطأة الحمى ؟
> 
> ...


 
*فلتقارن يا أخي *
*بين هذا وذاك*
*بين النور والظلمة*
*بن الإله والإنسان*
*مع أنه لا مجال للمقارنة ولكن*
*كل ما قيل حقائق *
*فلتقارن أنت لخلاص نفسك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيحية و الأنبياء؟*

مأثور..​


> يسوع جرب من الشيطان



المسيح له المجد قد جرب من الشيطان فقال له : لا تجرب الرب إلهك ( مت 4 : 7 )​


> يسوع كان تحت وطأة العذاب ...بل وقتل من اليهود



مين قال ان الرب يسوع كان تحت وطاة الخطاة.. 
فهو الذى أتى بإرادته وصلب بإرداته ولم يكن تحت وطأة أحد ​


> ده يسوع قتل على الصليب ياحبى ومات اشر ميتة



ايه انت متعرفش ولا ايه...
ان رب المجد قام من الاموات فى اليوم التالت leasantr دى معلومه ليك 
وخاليك فاكر ان هو اللى اتى بإرادته​


> لا يسوع لا يستطيع ان يغفر الخطايا (هذا من مخيلتك ) بل طلب من الاب ان يغفر للذين صلبوه



لا الرب يسوع له المجد يستطيع ان يغفر الخطايا 
 متى الأصحاح 9 العدد 2 وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحاً عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ». 
واما بخصوص يا أبتاه اغفر لهم... 
متنساش يا عزيزى نحن نقول ان الاب والابن واحد​


> ادم ولد من غير اب ولا ام



لو فكرت شوية...
هتلاقى ان ده الطبيعى لآدم لآنه اول انسان على وجه الارض وهذا ليس امر غريب 
أما المسيح عيسى...
ولد بدون أب فأنه لم يكن مثل ادم أول انسان وهنا يكون الامر غريب 
فلا يوجد وجه مقارنة بين أدم والمسيح له المجد​


----------



## آريوس الموحد (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيحية و الأنبياء؟*

إقتباس من كلام Fredyyy

هل يريد المسيح الذي كانت الشياطين تخرج بكلمة منه ... ونتبع من مسه الشيطان ؟

وهل يريد المسيح الذي إنتهر الحمى وأبرأ المرضى ... لنتبع من ماتتحت وطأة الحمى ؟

وهل يريد المسيح الذي كان له السلطان على الموت ... أن نتبع من كان الموت نهايته ؟

وهل يريد المسيح الذي غفر الخطايا ورفع أوزارنا أن نتبع من رُفع عنه الوزر (خاطي)؟

وهل نترك الذي وُلد من العذراء بمشيئة الله ... ونتبع من جاء من زرع بشر (أب وأم) ؟



1.	قولك عن نبينا  أنه مسه  الشيطان فهذه من عندك ... روح  العب غيرها 
والدعاوى ما لم  يقيموا عليها بينات  أبناؤها  أدعياء .​2.	أما  الموت بالحمى  فهذا ليس بطعن نبوة أي نبي أو رسالة أي رسول فيوحنا المعمدان قتل ولم يكن هذا ناقدا لنبوته يا شاطر .

3.	كل الأنبياء والرسل كانت نهايتهم الموت وهذا ليس طعنا في نبواتهم او رسالتهم أيضا  .

4.	أما بالنسبة للخاطئ  فيعقوب  وداود وسليمان ويوحنا وبطرس وبولس   أخطاؤوا  فهل نقضت نبوتهم أو رسالتهم على فرض تسليمنا جدلا أن رسولنا خاطئ بالطريقة التي تقصد .

5.	نوح وإبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب ويوسف كلهم جاؤوا من زرع بشر  ( أب وأم ) 

نصيحة  لك  يا Fredyyy   كنت قد نصحتك  إياها سابقا...  عندما تتكلم أن تدعم كلامك بالمصادر ولا تلقي الكلام على عواهنه ولكن يبدو انك حليمة التي تعود لعادتها القديمة .
 وحتى لا أخرج عن الموضوع  فأنا أدعوك شخصيا لمحاورتي  بنبوة رسولنا عليه الصلاة والسلام ..... هل هو نبي من عند الله أم انه مدع  للنبوة  ولكن في موضوع مستقل وأنا بانتظار جوابك حتى نتفق على بعض الأسس التي تنسجم مع قوانين  المنتدى


----------



## اغريغوريوس (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيحية و الأنبياء؟*

نشتم لناخذ بركة شكرا لك وصدقني انا حزين عليك وربنا يسامحك 
 واوعي تفتكر اني روك ممكن يزعل او يرد عليك اسائة باسائة لا فيسوعنا الحي قال لا شتمون يدخلون الملكوت 
اخي الحبيب لا عارف لية لاني الاهنا الله الحي


----------



## fredyyy (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيحية و الأنبياء؟*

*آريوس الموحد*
*فأنا أدعوك شخصيا لمحاورتي*

*دعوتك مرفوضة فوقتي أثمن من أن أصف فيه ظلمة الظلام الذي أنت فيه وتحبه*

*لكن يمكني أن أقضي أطول وقت في وصف النور الحقيقي ليُنير للآخرين *

*فالجزء الأيمن من كلامي وصف للنور والجزء الأيسر وصف الظلمة *

*فالورقة السـوداء في الغرفة المظلمة لا يظهر سـوادهـا *

*لكن عندما يحل النور بقوتة يظهر السواد بتفاصيله*

*ولن ُينَكر شر الشرير لأن القدوس قد حضر*

*فقوة قداسة المسيح ُتطَهِر النجسين*

*وبـقـوة شفـائه بـرئ الـكثـيريـن*

*فمن سواه مطهر وشافي*


----------



## nofeir (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحية و الأنبياء؟*

إلى الأخ أريوس الموحد ---- ألم تقرأ فى الكتب والأحاديث الصحيحة أن نبى الإسلام قد سحره لبيد بن الأعصم وقد وقع تحت تأثير السحر لمدة ما يقرب من عام حتى أنه كان يتخيل أنه يفعل الشئ وهو لا يفعله -- ومن المعروف أن السحر هو من عمل الشيطان--- وأنبياء العهد القديم كانت لهم خطاياهم كبشر ولكن لم يقع أحدهم تحت تأثير السحر والمس الشيطانى------ أما الوحيد الذى بلا خطية واحدة ولا سلطان للشيطان عليه هو المسيح كلمة الله الأزلى المتجسد الذى من خلال الجسد طهر طبيعتنا فى شخصه وفدانا وسحق الشيطان لصالح بشريتنا الضعيفة التى سقطت---- فالله وحده هو القادر أن يطهر طبيعتنا ويجددها ويمنحها حياة أبدية فى محضره---- وشريعة المسيح هى شريعة المحبة والفداء-- شريعة روحية تسمو فوق الكلمات والألفاظ واللغات البشرية-- رسالة محبة وخلاص-- إعلان عن محبة الله للبشر صنعة يديه-- ملكوت روحى يملك فيه الله على قلوب المؤمنين به بالمحبة-- خلاص مقدم لكل البشر -كل الأمم والقبائل بكل اللغات والألسن-- والسيد المسيح لم يوصى بملكوت أرضى أو سيادة عالمية أو غزو البلاد بالسيوف واحتلالها -أو أننا أعلى الناس- أو أنه لا ولاية لغير المؤمن على المؤمن-- بل قال أن من يريد أن يكون أول الكل فليصير خادماً للكل -- وركز فى تعاليمه ليس على الشكليات بل على تجديد الإنسان من الداخل والعلاقة بين الإنسان وربه وحياة الإتضاع والتسليم لله-- وهكذا سار تلاميذه ورسله على هذا النهج وبشروا بملكوت الله وخلاصه وكلمته للعالم كله بالمحبة والسلام - وكانوا يرفعون صلوات وابتهالات من أجل الحكام والولاه فى البلاد الذين كانوا فيها-- ومات معظمهم شهداء بالسيف بفرح بعد أن نشروا الإيمان بقوة الله ومساندة روحه القدوس---  أرجو قراءة هذا الكلام بفهم وتأمل لتعرف لماذا نتمسك برسالة السيد المسيح الذى حقق النبوات وختم وأكمل الرموز وأعلن عن القداسة والمحبة الإلهية اللا نهائية --- وأى شخص بعده يقول شئ مغاير لبشارة السيد المسيح المحفوظة أو يدعى أن الله لم يحفظ كلامه وكتبه-- فطبعاً لا نؤمن به- مع احترامنا للجميع-- فبعد معايشة الإنجيل وكلام السيد المسيح الذى يسمو فوق أى شرائع-- وبعد معرفة عدل الله وقداسته ومحبته كما أعلنها لنا السيد المسيح وبشر بها رسله للعالم كله-- لن نقبل أى كلام اَخر- وذلك عن إيمان راسخ وفهم واقتناع---------      واخيرا-- سلام الله الواحد القدوس فليكن مع الجميع--- اَمين


----------

